# What Fungal Infection cures are best? URGENT



## pixie22 (Nov 21, 2017)

I am fairly certain my fish have a Fungal Infection... I started a new tank and let it run for a week then added seven fish. Now I only have two cichlids and a peacock eel remaining. Over the past few days my fish appear to have something growing on them then they die. I've only had the fish three weeks now. I'm planning on replacing half my tank water with new water and changing the filter. Any other ideas? Is salt a good idea? What other treatments should i do? Attached is a picture of my water reading from three weeks ago (before I bought the fish) and a picture of one of the fish.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Your tank is not properly cycled and it looks like a combination of ammonia burn and possibly fungal maybe a bacterial infection. You would be better served to euthanize the sick fish, read about fishless cycles at the top of this forum topic list and start over from scratch. You will not be able to treat sick fish in a tank that isn't properly cycled, it would be a waste of time and money and do not buy fish from the same place again.


----------



## pixie22 (Nov 21, 2017)

I opened up the filter and the cartridge was black, when only last week it was fine. I replaced half the water, added nitrifying bacteria starter, and i'm treating them with bacterial infection remedy. Its only an hour later and the remaining fish are much more active and are looking much healthier. The bacterial infection remedy said not to run the filter because because of the carbon in the cartridge... should I run it anyway to get rid of the bacteria?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

If you're using a hang on back type filter, I'd cut the carbon out of the cartridge and continue running it.


----------



## pixie22 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ok. When should I change the cartridge with the carbon cut out? The treatment will only take six days. I threw away the black cartridge and am about to add a new one. Thanks for your help


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd leave the cartridge with the carbon cut out until you are done treating them, then add the carbon back to filter to remove the leftover traces of meds. I would try to leave that cartridge in as long as possible so you can build up the beneficial bacteria and get your tank cycled properly.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree. Every time you throw away a cartridge you are throwing away beneficial bacteria that eat the toxins in your fish tank. Wash in tank water and reuse...for months. For my canister I have had the same media for 10 years.


----------



## pixie22 (Nov 21, 2017)

I took a new cartridge and cut out the carbon. I plan on putting in a carbon full one in six days once the treatment is done.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about your beneficial bacteria?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You need to stop changing the cartridges so often and just swish it around a little bit


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Wash in tank water and reuse...for months.


did you mean rinse?...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wash without soap. You could say rinse, but the activity is a little more vigorous than a rinse. Agitate...squeeze out, repeat.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

:thumb: ...


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> Your tank is not properly cycled and it looks like a combination of ammonia burn and possibly fungal maybe a bacterial infection. You would be better served to euthanize the sick fish, read about fishless cycles at the top of this forum topic list and start over from scratch. You will not be able to treat sick fish in a tank that isn't properly cycled, it would be a waste of time and money and do not buy fish from the same place again.


This is your best option.


----------

